# UFC 194 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next PPV event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFC 194 takes place in two weeks starting at appr. 7:00 PM ET or 12:00 AM GMT. Both the BW and MW titles are on the line live from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Vegas! Here we go!










If the champ, hixxy, signs up he'll defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> Jose Aldo	vs. Conor McGregor
> Chris Weidman	vs. Luke Rockhold
> Yoel Romero	vs. Ronaldo Souza
> Demian Maia	vs. Gunnar Nelson
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. You can change picks you send leading up the event, but not once it starts. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*Main Event Results on pg. 6

hixxy (52-30-3) vs AlphaDawg (7-4)

Main Card

Joabbuac (8-5) vs Bknmax (41-50-1)
CupCake (7-13) vs dudeabides (49-54-1)
ClydebankBlitz (8-10) vs Andrus (15-25)
boatoar (35-13-1) vs John8204 (36-26-1)
Liddellianenko (15-9) vs Killz (13-18)*










*Members signed up:

AlphaDawg
hixxy
Killz
Liddellianenko
CupCake
John8204
Bknmax 
boatoar
ClydebankBlitz
Andrus
Joabbuac
dudeabides
*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Dec. 12th by 7:00 PM Eastern.*


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

How could i not sign up for this... I'm in.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Im definitely in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, if nobody else signs up you guys can go against each other and I'll be the stand in.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In...


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

stoked, in.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

i'm in


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Give me Bknmax... i wanna make it 3-0.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

God I want to stop doing this to myself some day...

I'm in!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Give me Bknmax... i wanna make it 3-0.


Thanks to you both for making the first matchup. Put you on the main card. Still time left before the rest of the matchups get put together by a crazy person if anybody left wants to go against one of these guys or girl: CupCake, John8204, boatoar, ClydebankBlitz, Andrus, dudeabides... just name it.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I want to give @ClydebankBlitz a beating. :fighting05: I believe it will be a good match up and the timing is perfect for it. I wanna go 1-1 against him and just dominate his ass. I believe the weigh-ins will be as intense as this fight:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Wanna throw down @dudeabides ?

Not sure if we went against each other before.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You got it @CupCake will put it on the card. And I know we have before and think you're 2 and 0 against me.... maybe 1 and 1.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Andrus said:


> I want to give @ClydebankBlitz a beating. :fighting05: I believe it will be a good match up and the timing is perfect for it. I wanna go 1-1 against him and just dominate his ass. I believe the weigh-ins will be as intense as this fight:


If I'm right I've won about 3 times against you...but I suck now so why not.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Andrus said:


> I want to give @ClydebankBlitz a beating. :fighting05: I believe it will be a good match up and the timing is perfect for it. I wanna go 1-1 against him and just dominate his ass. I believe the weigh-ins will be as intense as this fight:


Thanks Andrus, Clyde was into it so I put it on the matchups. That just leaves @boatoar and @John8204 out of the matchups. Do those guys want to go against each other yet again, or wait to see if somebody else signs up?


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If I'm right I've won about 3 times against you...but I suck now so why not.


I thought we have only fought once and you just got lucky there.  Might be wrong though


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Oh great another matchup with me and John. We'll coinflip a 220-219 scoreline and the rest will be 175 max. Haha. 

What do ya say Johnno? I'm happy fighting whoever, but we have seemingly fought each other quite a bit lately.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Where's mah man Hix for this? Such a massive fight weekend, the title must be up for grabs, eh?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

boatoar said:


> Oh great another matchup with me and John. We'll coinflip a 220-219 scoreline and the rest will be 175 max. Haha.
> 
> What do ya say Johnno? I'm happy fighting whoever, but we have seemingly fought each other quite a bit lately.


This is I believe number 6 for us 2-2-1....eh what can you do.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Can't miss this one, sign me up if we can still get an opponent this late.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll come out of retirement to fight Liddell if you are short on numbers.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up guys, I put you on the card. Last one on the main card but we still have room for more signups on the under card. That one should be good, the former champ vs the guy who made the awesome graphics for the league.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Killz said:


> I'll come out of retirement to fight Liddell if you are short on numbers.


Thanks for stepping up man!



Now prepare to be pummelled back into retirement :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Guys I am so sorry.

I have been so busy with RL the past week or so, just not enough hours in the day...

I am working today then i have three lovely days off to enjoy all three events, plus the boxing on Saturday night aswell.

I will sign up and defend the title if you wish to shuffle the card around?

Im not sure who should be the challenger though, you guys will have to help me out on that one.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I will sign up and defend the title if you wish to shuffle the card around?
> 
> Im not sure who should be the challenger though, you guys will have to help me out on that one.


I'll always step up on short notice, I'm only 1-4 in my last five


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Im not sure who should be the challenger though, you guys will have to help me out on that one.


It looks like we don't have any win streaks right now aside from you. So then maybe go with either high scores or who's waited the longest.

high scores might make sense here's the last five

UFC 193 - John8204
UFN 77 - Dudeabides
UFC 192 - Clyde
UFN 75 - T-Boatoar, John8204
UFC 191 - Dudeabides
UFN 73 - Hixxy
UFC 190 -John8204
FOX 16 - Cupcake
UFC 189 - Bknmax
UFC 188 - Hitorgethit
UFC 187 - T-Joab, Boatoar
UFC 186 - Hixxy
FOX 15 - Andrus
UFC 185 - Joab
UFC 184 - Boatoar
UFC 183 - attention
UFC 182 - Dudeabides

Rotation
-Bknmax
-Joab
-John8204
(-Hixxy)
-Clyde
-Boatoar
-Andrus
-Cupcake
-Liddellenko
-Dudeabides

2015 Yearly records
Hixxy - 9-1-1
Joab - 8-5
Boatoar 7-5-1
Clyde 6-5
John8204 5-5-1
Bknmax 4-5
Dudeabides 7-9
Cupcake 5-7
Andrus 4-8
Liddelenko 0-2
Killz 0-0?

Four of us have wins
Andrus 
Dudeabides 
John8204
Joab

So it basically comes down to this.

Dudeabides has waited the longest for a title shot, but if he fights someone can't play because we have an odd number of players. His yearly record also isn't that impressive.

John8204 is coming off the high score from the last event, 3 high scores off the last seven. The reason not to give me the fight is I'm .500 this year.

Joab has the 2nd best record of the year behind you and he's won two in a row. The reason not to give him a title shot is you just gave him one at 192.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow I've had a pretty impressive 2015 when the stats are laid down like that...

Just a thought, not sure how it would sit but could you guys possibly pick tomorrow nights card? And then the top scorer gets the shot on Saturday night?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm just gonna put down picks for tonight's card and tomorrow night's card just in case anyone's interested in it. I'm saving up all the cards to watch on Saturday but you'll have a glorious 2 days of no ClydebankBlitz to look forward to, enjoy it :laugh:

I'll send them in to dudeabides now but if anyone at all wants in for tonight or tomorrow's CPL cards, post here or send him a message.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Stay off Facebook then mate coz I'll be posting about tonight's and tomorrow nights card!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Wow I've had a pretty impressive 2015 when the stats are laid down like that...
> 
> Just a thought, not sure how it would sit but could you guys possibly pick tomorrow nights card? And then the top scorer gets the shot on Saturday night?


Is there any particular reason why you need to go by tomorrow's card rather than the last one?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Is there any particular reason why you need to go by tomorrow's card rather than the last one?


No not at all. Happy to go with the last one if that is the solution.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Count me in!

Also, what happened to this place? It's all....clean and professional looking. I think I like it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

hixxy said:


> Stay off Facebook then mate coz I'll be posting about tonight's and tomorrow nights card!


Yeah I made sure to stay well clear of you on Monday nights when there was a prompt play by play of the recent tales of our favourite post apocalyptic warriors :laugh:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah I made sure to stay well clear of you on Monday nights when there was a prompt play by play of the recent tales of our favourite post apocalyptic warriors :laugh:


Haha, didn't do it for the last few episodes as it meant putting Fallout 4 down for an hour or so!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Also, what happened to this place? It's all....clean and professional looking. I think I like it.


We decided to go all up-market and class up the joint. Not bad eh?



Really not confident with my pics, took a few risks on the outcomes of some, but I'm 7-13 so my hopes of a winning record went out of the window ages ago!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Do any of you guys want to compete next weekend's UFC on Fox show in CPL or just me?

Rafael dos Anjos	vs. Donald Cerrone	
Junior Dos Santos	vs. Alistair Overeem
Nate Diaz	vs. Michael Johnson
Karolina Kowalkiewicz	vs. Randa Markos
Myles Jury	vs. Charles Oliveira
C.B. Dollaway	vs. Nate Marquardt
Sarah Kaufman	vs. Valentina Shevchenko
Tamdan McCrory	vs. Josh Samman
Danny Castillo	vs. Nik Lentz
Jim Alers	vs. Cole Miller
Leon Edwards	vs. Kamaru Usman
Hayder Hassan	vs. Vicente Luque
Luis Henrique	vs. Francis Ngannou


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

That card looks great, im all for it.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

great card, i'm in


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'll do that one too


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'm in for that. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I've also made $500 the last two days betting ufc w paltry $5-30 bets mostly parlays do I fear tomorrow massively. haha. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Who's hixxy going against?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

No one at this point in time.. I've not sent any picks either..


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I think it's a travesty that the Champ isn't fighting on this card, THE DADDY OF ALL CARDS AND MONSTROUS WEEKEND. Come on Dude, fix this. 

How bout, John/Me/Hix in our very first 3 way battle royale? 

Just a ridiculous but fun idea. I'll beat these two jabrones for my gold.

2015 been terrible for me, half my career losses this year. Gonna end this shit with a bang, son.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill defend against the highest scorer tonight at UfC195..


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Ill defend against the highest scorer tonight at UfC195..


It just seems like a such a waste that the champ doesn't defend at THIS event. 

I'm shocked that no one is making a stink. I remember being champ and getting flack for not really wanting to defend at a brazil fight pass event where i'd heard of 3-4 out of 12 fighters.

Noawadays you can skip over the biggest show of the year without so much as a pause from the rest of the competition. 

Incredible!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

boatoar said:


> It just seems like a such a waste that the champ doesn't defend at THIS event.
> 
> I'm shocked that no one is making a stink. I remember being champ and getting flack for not really wanting to defend at a brazil fight pass event where i'd heard of 3-4 out of 12 fighters.
> 
> ...


You all had match ups.. Prelims have started now so its too late.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sucks for AlphaDawg or Dudeabides



hixxy said:


> Ill defend against the highest scorer tonight at UfC195..


Next event is UFC on Fox


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Only the first fight has started so the other 11 could still be sent, but the other signup, AlphaDawg, didn't' sent picks either so I can just leave that matchup off since it was never even on the card for real with all the indecision. My opponent, Cupcake sent hers and I did too. Joab vs Bkn, Clyde vs Andrus, Liddell vs Killz and John vs boatoar is ready to go, the last pair being the only two fighters on the main card that didn't call out the opposition they're facing... thanks everybody!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

My bad! Just got home from work and didn't realize I got an opponent. Figured I signed up too late :sad02:. I'll sign up early now for the next event though.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I have no opponent? What do you want me to do?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

There are still more events to come if you guys don't want to be late pick senders, the next event is for the Fox show next week and the thread is :

http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/223977-ufc-fox-17-championship-pick-em.html

there's also going to be another ppv thread 2 weeks after that show for 195.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Jocelyn Jones-Lybarger vs. Tecia Torres - Torres UD

Max Holloway vs. Jeremy Stephens - Holloway UD

Urijah Faber vs. Frankie Saenz - Faber UB 1

Yoel Romero vs. Ronaldo Souza - Souza SUB 3

Jose Aldo vs. Conor McGregor - Aldo UD

Chris Weidman vs. Luke Rockhold - Weidman TKO 4

Demian Maia vs. Gunnar Nelson - Maia UD

Warlley Alves vs. Colby Covington - Covington TKO 2

Kevin Lee vs. Leonardo Santos - Lee TKO 1

Magomed Mustafaev vs. Joe Proctor - Mustafaev UD

John Makdessi vs. Yancy Medeiros - Makdessi UD

Marcio Alexandre Jr. vs. Court McGee - McGee UD

Just threw this together. Theres my picks.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

So now you do want to be in the matchup against AlphaDawg who didn't send picks yet? Congrats on the win if you get one right :dunno:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> So now you do want to be in the matchup against AlphaDawg who didn't send picks yet? Congrats on the win if you get one right :dunno:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

lol should be against you dude, not 'no pick sender'.

we'll call it TJ vs Joe Soto II


nm. I misread an earlier message. Thought Alpha was versus dude. 

I should have pushed Hix to sign up earlier , hehe. 

All good, enjoy the fights guys.


** Or the highest scorer is the new champ. **


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC 194 Championship Pick 'em
*​
The correct calls were:



> McGee UD
> Medeiros SD
> Mustafaev TKO 1
> Santos TKO 1
> ...



*The Matchups*


*Main Event

hixxy (52-31-3) vs AlphaDawg (8-4)

And it is allll over !!! .. The winner ... and ... now... the NEW ... champion of the CPL... AlphaDawg!!

He won 154 to 116!!! 

Here is your belt, ...










Main Card

Joabbuac (9-5) vs Bknmax (41-51-1)
Fight won by Joabbuac 195 to 138! KOTN!

CupCake (8-13) vs dudeabides (49-55-1)
Fight won by CupCake 227 to 157! SOTN!

ClydebankBlitz (9-10) vs Andrus (15-26)
Fight won by ClydebankBlitz 168 to 163! FOTN!

boatoar (35-14-1) vs John8204 (37-26-1)
Fight won by John8204 179 to 173! 

Liddellianenko (15-10) vs Killz (14-18)
Fight won by Killz 160 to 153! 
*​
Thanks for playing everybody and for sending picks, the highest scorer... was CupCake with 227, wow ... and there is still time to sign up for the event next week.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

hixxy


> Jocelyn Jones-Lybarger vs. Tecia Torres - Torres UD *30*
> Max Holloway vs. Jeremy Stephens - Holloway UD *29*
> Urijah Faber vs. Frankie Saenz - Faber UB 1 *20*
> Yoel Romero vs. Ronaldo Souza - Souza SUB 3 :thumbsdown:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Kevin Lee UD :thumbsdown:
> Faber Sub RD 2 *21*
> Holloway UD *28*
> Torres UD *27*
> ...


Joabbuac


> Urijah Faber SUB 2 *22*
> Max Holloway TKO 3 *21*
> Kevin Lee UD :thumbsdown:
> Tecia Torres UD *27*
> ...


Bknmax


> Chris Weidman,dec,u :thumbsdown:
> Conor McGregor,tko,round 3	*26*
> Tecia Torres,Dec,u *28*
> Ronaldo Souza,sub,round 2 :thumbsdown:
> ...


CupCake


> Torres UD *30*
> McGregor TKO Rnd 2 *26*
> Souza SUB Rnd 2 :thumbsdown:
> Faber UD *27*
> ...


dudeabides


> Urijah Faber UD *30*
> Chris Weidman TKO 2 :thumbsdown:
> Tecia Torres UD *28*
> Ronaldo Souza Sub 3 :thumbsdown:
> ...


ClydebankBlitz 


> Tecia Torres by Unanimous Decision *30*
> Urijah Faber by Unanimous Decision *29*
> Max Holloway by Unanimous Decision *28*
> Jacare Souza by Submission Round 1 :thumbsdown:
> ...


Andrus


> Urijah Faber sub 2nd *22*
> Conor McGregor	KO 4th *26*
> Luke Rockhold KO 3rd *25*
> Yoel Romero KO 2nd *19*
> ...


boatoar


> Kevin Lee KO 2 :thumbsdown:
> Magomed Mustafaev KO 1 *29*
> Max Holloway UD *28*
> Urijah Faber sub 2 *19*
> ...


John8204


> Tecia Torres UD *30*
> Urijah Faber sub2 *21*
> Magomed Mustafaev TKO1 *28*
> Ronaldo Souza UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


Liddellianenko


> Max Holloway UD *30*
> Urijah Faber Sub Rd 2 *21*
> Kevin Lee UD :thumbsdown:
> Jose Aldo (T)KO Rd 4 :thumbsdown:
> ...


Killz


> Conor McGregor	TKO 2 *27*
> Chris Weidman UD :thumbsdown:
> Yoel Romero KO 3 *20*
> Demian Maia UD *27*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Alpha send yours now! he's got zero right. Make a go of it! lol


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

LOL. Mustafaaaaaaaaeeeeeev.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

boatoar said:


> Alpha send yours now! he's got zero right. Make a go of it! lol



I sent him a message earlier today about not sending picks, and just now about his late notice opponent sending late picks.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So I went 2-1 with 2 perfect


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> I sent him a message earlier today about not sending picks, and just now about his late notice opponent sending late picks.


Alpha should in no way shape or form get a loss for this, and Hixxy should not get a win for beating someone who might have shown up.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Just sent them Dude!

EDIT: My bad for the confusion. I thought I didn't make it in time and couldn't send picks still


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks editing them in, but Mustafaev vs Proctor and everything before will be wrong because they went down already.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Uhhhhh....whoops. Most confident eh , Petey? I'm a muppet. Haha, well played Johnno. Not a sub, but damn.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

boatoar said:


> Uhhhhh....whoops. Most confident eh , Petey? I'm a muppet. Haha, well played Johnno. Not a sub, but damn.


It looks like I would have won the title with that one. Yeah losing the fight against Boatoar and our six differences or a title shot isn't going to bother me at all.










Yeah I'm fine with this...really


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

The the only two to pick Yancy Medeiros, BOW DOWN TO ME AND BOATOAR. Well... it puts some early separation between me and Bknmax anyway.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Every single player put down Tecia Torres by UD... here come the points! How many you get just depends how high up you had her, could get anywhere from 19 to 30.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks like it'll come down to the main event between me and Killz. Most of our other picks are ... virtually ... I-Dentical!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Stephens all of a sudden +1000 to finish. I played it for small. Fully expect Max here, but at 11 to 1? Yes please. Now Stephens Dec will happen.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> The the only two to pick Yancy Medeiros, BOW DOWN TO ME AND BOATOAR. Well... it puts some early separation between me and Bknmax anyway.


Do u think Yancy won the fight ? a lot of tough picks, romero and maia might easily take it, good card.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Didn't see it actually, was it close?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Didn't see it actually, was it close?


Yah , every fight should be close from now on, this card is crazy stacked in skill.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Gratz on the win Joabbuac ,ill get u one day don't worry


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Gratz on the win Joabbuac ,ill get u one day don't worry


Heh, can't call this one a trash card. Good match :thumb02:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I think I did pretty good even with the late picks. Too lazy to do the math myself though so we'll have to wait until dude is done


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I got 8 right against Clyde's 7. Hope I had more points


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Think I did ok on this one.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Andrus said:


> I got 8 right against Clyde's 7. Hope I had more points


Get out of here Jose, I've got this shit.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

@ClydebankBlitz Okay man, Im gonna break out my calculator and hit you with some hard-hitting math.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Andrus said:


> @ClydebankBlitz Okay man, Im gonna break out my calculator and hit you with some hard-hitting math.


Now those are FIGHTING WORDS! :thumb02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Highest scorer!

Do I get my title shot against hixxy next?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The results are done on pg 6 let me know if I messed up with the calculator. Congrats to AlphaDawg and my opponent CupCake who made me feel like Weidman when the ref wouldn't stop it. It was a good event, I thought, thanks for playing and glad everybody got picks in.

There were 3 one sided matchups and 3 close ones, and just gave FOTN to the closest of the close... Clyde and Andrus.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Ill defend against the highest scorer tonight at UfC195..


Welcome worthy adversary :thumb02:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Haha. John and I with 5-6 matchups within 10 pts. Something like that and the draw. 

Well played, didn't think it'd be Lee/Weidman that cost me. Especially Lee. Wow. 

8/12 is decent. I lost every single bet tonight until the main event. Mind you they were all parlays. Had a 5/6 and a couple 3/4s that hurt. 

$210 on Conor! Woooo. Left me with $500 if i lost and $900 if i won in my 365 acct. Seemed like a good number. 

Huge Conor fan, so even though i lost here, i'm gonna go celebrate more. On beer 9 or 10 or i dont even know. 

My Flames won in OT as well, had it pvr'd. GREAT 3 NIGHTS OF FIGHTS.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


>


Daaaaaamn. That's cold.  Congrats on the close 5point decisive win. Wanna rematch next weekend?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Andrus said:


> Daaaaaamn. That's cold.  Congrats on the close 5point decisive win. Wanna rematch next weekend?


Since Hixxy is too busy facing Mrs. 1 Win McLesbo I suppose I could beat you twice in a row.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Since Hixxy is too busy facing Mrs. 1 Win McLesbo I suppose I could beat you twice in a row.


Wanna set a little side-bet for it? Um, I don't know, let's say 2 mill creds?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Since Hixxy is too busy facing Mrs. 1 Win McLesbo I suppose I could beat you twice in a row.


That is "Mrs. *8 Win* McLesbo" to you


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Andrus said:


> Wanna set a little side-bet for it? Um, I don't know, let's say 2 mill creds?


You should pay me 2mil just to entertain you, but whatever. I'll take your money if need be.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> That is "Mrs. *8 Win* McLesbo" to you


I'd have a comeback but I'm too busy dealing with the WomansAid workers after the beating I put on you last time.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Highest scorer!
> 
> Do I get my title shot against hixxy next?


Does someone want to break it to Cupcake that Hixxy is no longer champion so it's Alpha Dawg's call for who he wants to fight.

Oh don't worry about me, I'm completely fine with beating AlphaDawg, Boatoar and Hixxy on this event yet looks like no belt for Johnny. I'm sure this hot streak will never end.

I'm going to go eat my feelings now.

On the plus side, this puts me at 6-5-1 and I now have a 3-2-1 record against Boatoar.

Oh wait whats that MMA decisions

http://mmadecisions.com/decision/6691/Yoel-Romero-vs-Ronaldo-Souza

http://mmadecisions.com/decision/6683/Yancy-Medeiros-vs-John-Makdessi

both of those fights overwhelmingly given to Makdessi and Jacare...yeah enjoy myself right now just so happy for Alpha Dawg so so so happy


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I miss the days of climbing in here and brawling it out. But I retired once I realize @CupCake was ducking me and refused to admit it. In my day, we just jumped in and went for it.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Does someone want to break it to Cupcake that Hixxy is no longer champion so it's Alpha Dawg's call for who he wants to fight.


Woah I didn't actually see that one went ahead as it was so late-notice.

Just shows how self-absorbed I got in my own fight 


If you wanna throw down we can @HitOrGetHit


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Woah I didn't actually see that one went ahead as it was so late-notice.
> 
> Just shows how self-absorbed I got in my own fight
> 
> ...


Pfft. Now that I have been on such a long layoff you challenge me!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Pfft. Now that I have been on such a long layoff you challenge me!


Conor did it to Aldo, why can't I?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Conor did it to Aldo, why can't I?


I am just up in here trying to be like my boy Frankie...

Will you be my Chad Mendes?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Outscored 8/12 and still lost. So it's funny to end 8/12. To be fair to our new champ, he had his first 3 fights not count, but still. 

Time to hit that grindstone and get back to it. I'm thrilled. Lost on a +2400 Santos KO or +1600 first rd win take ur pick versus my -600 Kevin Lee talking shit vs Northcutt online and clearly didn't take Santos 'dangerous' striking seriously...lol. and with that, lost by single dig pts. No excuses, Rockhold and Maia were on my radar, and for whatever reason I just couldn't pull the trigger. Rockhold I respected, but figured Chris would just eventually wear him down. 

Regarding the Yoel/Jac decision and that website you showed John - what a piss off! I had Jac +450 after 1 and had Yoel by finish in a parlay that would have won otherwise too. After I took the +450 i joked with buddies that Yoel controversial decision would be 99%

No luck I tell ya!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Oh we don't even want to get into what I almost did.

I changed my mind on Mcgregor with the weigh ins and Alves on the betting line.

I love TUF Brazil so many great prospects, Alves was just a beast on that show. But I was like...eh that's too many wrestlers to go against on one card


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Thought i might be top scorer... but Cupcake was beastly. My last 3 are wins over Clyde,Boatoar and Bknmax. Title shot form that...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Looks like it'll come down to the main event between me and Killz. Most of our other picks are ... virtually ... I-Dentical!


Good fight man, I totally knew Conor was definitely going to win :confused05:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Killz said:


> Good fight man, I totally knew Conor was definitely going to win :confused05:


The leprechaun screwed me again! This guy and Jones ruining my previously pristine CPL record! 

No doubting the guy now, can't like him but can't doubt him. Not gonna let it bother me too much though, brings some interesting philosophies to the conversation.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> So now you do want to be in the matchup against AlphaDawg who didn't send picks yet? Congrats on the win if you get one right :dunno:





hixxy said:


>


Not really sure what's gone on here.. I never put my belt on the line, just threw some picks together and posted them..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You signed up and this was a pay per view event where the champ can't be in a non title matchup. Then you posted your picks which is an acceptable way to send your picks. Then I tried to ask you about the AlphaDawg matchup since he had signed up too and didn't have one. And you didn't say not to count your picks at the time just posted that confused smiley, and I messaged AlphaDawg who sent picks 3 fights in to the card. Then he beat your picks.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Not really sure what's gone on here.. *I never put my belt on the line,* just threw some picks together and posted them..





hixxy said:


> Right ill throw it out there early...
> 
> *Ill defend my title collectively at Fight Night 80, TUF Finale and UFC 194.*
> 
> ...





hixxy said:


> Guys I am so sorry.
> 
> I have been so busy with RL the past week or so, just not enough hours in the day...
> 
> ...


Twice you said you would defend the belt, you just didn't pick an opponent. You then submitted picks during the prelims and were spotted an extra fight. The title match was then made and you said nothing till after the fight that you lost.

Had you won would you have said oh no don't count that win? As a champion you have three things you need to do.

_1.) Tells us if your fighting at the event. _*Which you did only to then not officially sign up until after the matches were made, and you still signed up and had options for opponents. *

_2.) Pick your opponent._ *Which you didn't do, you could have faced myself, AlphaDawg, Dudeabides, Boatoar or Cupcake you didn't make the decision. Alpha Dawg was given the title shot by Dudes by default.*

_3.) Submit your picks._ *Once again you did that, you even had a one pick 13 point jump on your opponent. Still you lost. If you didn't want those picks to count you should have at the very least said something when you submitted them, or during the event. But waiting till the next day, after you lost to say oh wait just kidding, c'mon man. *

I understand your frustration right now, you lost the title in a crazy situation. But you and only you made the situation crazy and frustrating. And now Cupcake has a high score going into the next event, Joab is on a win streak, and I just beat you, Alpha Dawg and Boatoar again after getting the high score at 193 and having a claim at the title shot.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I don't think beating me means much anymore. I used to be good to lose once every 10 events, and crush everyone else. Now it's the opposite. I'll have decent scores, but get matched up with a Berzerker (for at least that event) and I left my TRT at home. 

No fair guys!  I love this shit. This is still a fun way to make picks and enjoy the event.

I am competitive so do feel happy when I win, but really it just adds to the whole aura of an event. 

I feel a bit responsible for Hix droppin them picks last minute and not realizing he was gonna get mashed up by someone with less fights to win off of. Joe Soto is our champ, on the realz. 

Alpha with a full training camp (read: roster) - WATCH OUT!

Hehe.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

John8204 said:


> I understand your frustration right now, you lost the title in a crazy situation. But you and only you made the situation crazy and frustrating. And now Cupcake has a high score going into the next event, Joab is on a win streak, and I just beat you, Alpha Dawg and Boatoar again after getting the high score at 193 and having a claim at the title shot.


I was just being mardy!

I hate losing so i apologise.

Congratulations to AlphaDawg, get performance taking the belt from me.

Ill be back better than ever!


----------

